# Crypt green has started to grow/look different



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

I wonder if anyone can help explain why my crypt Wendtii green has started to grow in with a bronze color and more jagged leaves?

Growth seems to be same rate, happening mainly on one bunch from a single purchase that i separated. 

I dose ferts every other day, root tabs and co2 at 2 bps (drop checker green)
I’ve attached a picture hopefully it works and is visable. You can see the original leaves beside the new ones


----------



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

Picture didn’t upload


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Crypt leaves of the same species, can often look very different in different parameters within a tank. It can often be fert, light, temperature, and substrate related. I would not worry about the variances.

Best regards,

Stuart


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

